# Dubai or Hong Kong



## prahladagarwal (May 28, 2014)

Hi,

I am being given option to re-locate to Hong Kong or Dubai for about 3 years in corporate banking division of an Indian Bank. Please help me select the best geography in terms of my:
i) career progression (financial services) - ability to shift jobs, annual hike in salaries or getting relocated to better financial destination like Singapore, etc
ii) Ease of getting job for spouse - currently she is working as product manager in food industry in India
iii) cost of living and ability to save with a conservative lifestyle - getting weekend teaching assignments (CFA classroom coaching, etc)

Please help - your replies will be highly appreciated!

Cheers


----------



## devhk (Dec 27, 2013)

prahladagarwal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am being given option to re-locate to Hong Kong or Dubai for about 3 years in corporate banking division of an Indian Bank. Please help me select the best geography in terms of my:
> i) career progression (financial services) - ability to shift jobs, annual hike in salaries or getting relocated to better financial destination like Singapore, etc
> ...


HK seems a better option for bankers than Dubai. However, the cost of living in HK is higher than Dubai.


----------



## bridgetc (Jun 12, 2014)

I'd say Hong Kong just on the basis you have a career in financial services. I know a couple of investment bankers who've had opportunities to relocate to Singapore and Dubai actually. You can spend conservatively in Hong Kong if you're willing to. Any ideas where you want to look for an apartment if you do choose Hong Kong?


----------



## prahladagarwal (May 28, 2014)

bridgetc said:


> I'd say Hong Kong just on the basis you have a career in financial services. I know a couple of investment bankers who've had opportunities to relocate to Singapore and Dubai actually. You can spend conservatively in Hong Kong if you're willing to. Any ideas where you want to look for an apartment if you do choose Hong Kong?



Probably in Kowloon.


----------



## questionsforyou (Jun 16, 2014)

ive never been to dubai ... sounds nice tho!


----------

